# Can I brake GPU with Ati Tool?



## Possu81 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

I have new PNY 7600GT and noticed that Atitool supports it. 
I tried to find max core and on 619.50 celsius, my computer started to jam. I was able to abort the program after two minutes battle or something without restarting it. It this normal that it can jam and then it has found max core safely or is this dangerous to try push GPU limits with THIS tool? 619 is nothing enormous for this card. I think I just got a little bit bad card but it's ok.

I stopped using this tool and continued to use my card only 575/740 clocks. Card should handle those values so easily. I have read many stories where card runs stable in at least 620/810 clocks. Unfortunately my card can't do that.

My idle temperaturs in these clocks are 40-41c and in limits, the highest is 52 so far (after 10 minutes scanning for artifacts and in find max core test). I have Zalman 700 cooler on my card. What do you think about these problems and temperatures? I think over 50 is no problem but is 40 too much in basic netsurfing?


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 6, 2006)

ATI Tool can have that effect sometimes.  you have to remember that not all GPU's are the same, some batches with overclock to silly speeds and other just wont over clock at all.  looks like you are one of the unlucky ones.

and a 10c increase is not a big increase, you card will be fine, i had a 6600 (before my X1600PRO) and at idle is was around 45c'ish, so i would be happy with you temperatures.


----------



## Migons (Jun 6, 2006)

In theory, yes, you could brake your gpu. But breaking the gpu by only rising the frequencies, is very rare. What really breaks your gpu, is too much heat and/or too high voltage. So you can pretty safely rise clock speeds, if the temperatures remain low enough.


----------



## Possu81 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info! That helped me a lot. 

Typical temperature for surfing and idle (like now) is 41c. The 52 is the highest I have seen. Maybe it will go to 53-54 in limits but that's fine. I haven't touched on voltage or seen much heat.

It's mysterious for me that this card can't be overclocked much even temperature is very low (I read that GPU can take like 100 celsius a while). Maybe I should try to overclock memory and pass this core thing. Overally, memory could give more performance.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 6, 2006)

thats alright fella.  heat has nothing to do with how much you can overclock your card its a by-product of card useage and overclocking, its all depend in the GPU chip it's self.


----------



## Migons (Jun 6, 2006)

cjoyce1980 said:
			
		

> heat has nothing to do with how much you can overclock your card



Hell yeah it has something to do with it...


----------



## cgorman68 (Jun 6, 2006)

Quick question that is mildly related.  I overclocked my gpu quite high and saw some artifacts so I dropped it down to the usual 300mhz.

Right around the same time I upgraded my directx and now when I play any games there aren't any textures on the polygons.  It's really hard to explain but it's also really hard to deal with.  Any suggestions as to what that could be?  I'd love it to be an error with installing directx and not my gpu being fried...  But I'm not sure.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 7, 2006)

"Hell yeah it has something to do with it"

something but not much.. at least below 90c or so not much.. what happens over that i am buggered if i know.. 

trog


----------

